# Is roasting marshmallows considered "cooking"?



## wfd1366 (Aug 20, 2012)

Our local ordinance states you can have a backyard campfire if you follow all the rules of distance, size, etc and you are using it for cooking.  After your done cooking, the fire must be extinguished.  My question is, can someone consider marshmallow roasting as "cooking" and literally sit there all night long if they want?  Thanks in advance!  Mike


----------



## fatboy (Aug 20, 2012)

I would buy it.....marshmallows, hotdogs, popcorn.....they all have to cook!


----------



## Mark K (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes.  Why would it be a problem?

Suggest that somebody could wrap a potato in aluminum foil and place it in the coals of the fire.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Good idea Mark!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 20, 2012)

wfd1366 said:
			
		

> Our local ordinance states you can have a backyard campfire if you follow all the rules of distance, size, etc and you are using it for cooking.  After your done cooking, the fire must be extinguished.  My question is, can someone consider marshmallow roasting as "cooking" and literally sit there all night long if they want?  Thanks in advance!  Mike


Sure but get the chocolate covered gahram crackers to put the marshmallows in.

I think the important part is it is constantly attended.

They could put a hot dog in a stick every 1/2 hour. Or wrap some potatoes in foil and put them in the under the fire for several hours.

What is the real issue? Someone staying up late in his back yard and the neighbors don't like it or him?


----------



## pwood (Aug 20, 2012)

we used to cook a goat and a pig in the ground with a huge bonfire above. Invited the neighbors to the party, never had a complaint.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 20, 2012)

They even have marshmallows sold specifically for campfire cooking

http://www.campfiremarshmallows.com/products/giant-roasters/


----------



## jpranch (Aug 20, 2012)

Have we disingated to the point that this is an issue? God help us all.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 20, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Have we disingated to the point that this is an issue?


It was about 10 years ago, you didn't get the memo?

LOL. Must have missed that one. I guess that makes me and my Grandson felons?


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2012)

wfd1366 said:
			
		

> Our local ordinance states you can have a backyard campfire if you follow all the rules of distance, size, etc and you are using it for cooking.  After your done cooking, the fire must be extinguished.  My question is, can someone consider marshmallow roasting as "cooking" and literally sit there all night long if they want?  Thanks in advance!  Mike


Sounds like you have everything in place for a person to have a campfire and cook over it

So adding a few marshmallows is not adding to the hazard


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> They even have marshmallows sold specifically for campfire cookinghttp://www.campfiremarshmallows.com/products/giant-roasters/


Those look like they would char great!!!!


----------



## brudgers (Aug 20, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Have we disingated to the point that this is an issue? God help us all.


  Heck, someone was requiring a footing below frost depth for pavers.


----------



## ICE (Aug 20, 2012)

wfd1366 said:
			
		

> Our local ordinance states you can have a backyard campfire if you follow all the rules of distance, size, etc and you are using it for cooking.  After your done cooking, the fire must be extinguished.  My question is, can someone consider marshmallow roasting as "cooking" and literally sit there all night long if they want?  Thanks in advance!  Mike


Who enforces this ordinance once every ten years?


----------



## pyrguy (Aug 21, 2012)

The county I used to live in had the same rules about outdoor fires.

A guy I worked with 'cooked' the same hot dog for three days.


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2012)

the great book does allow recereational fires, just no burning bushes


----------



## codeworks (Aug 21, 2012)

one thing about this kind of employment. to many rediculous rules , too much beurocracy (sp) , way too much inconsistency. think maybe i'll work my way back to the woods.


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> one thing about this kind of employment. to many rediculous rules , too much beurocracy (sp) , way too much inconsistency. think maybe i'll work my way back to the woods.


OK slow down, move away from the code book,             don"t go "Inspector" on us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like cooking to me--you are preparing food through the application of heat or see also transitive verb definition #3--does the ordinance specify what kind of cooking?

From the Free Dictionary

cook (kk)

v. cooked, cook·ing, cooks

v.tr.

1. To prepare (food) for eating by applying heat.

2. To prepare or treat by heating: slowly cooked the medicinal mixture.

3. Slang To alter or falsify so as to make a more favorable impression; doctor: disreputable accountants who were paid to cook the firm's books.

v.intr.

1. To prepare food for eating by applying heat.

2. To undergo application of heat especially for the purpose of later ingestion.

3. Slang To happen, develop, or take place: What's cooking in town?

4. Slang To proceed or perform very well: The band really got cooking after midnight.

n.

A person who prepares food for eating.

Phrasal Verb:

cook up Informal

To fabricate; concoct: cook up an excuse.

Idiom:

cook (one's) goose Slang

To ruin one's chances: The speeding ticket cooked his goose with his father. Her goose was cooked when she was caught cheating on the test.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 21, 2012)

> My question is, can someone consider marshmallow roasting as "cooking" and literally sit there all night long if they want?


Not to be clever but YES!  Can't regulate common sense and once anyone has issues with it it becomes a law enforcement issue because both parties have rights.  Like some, when I have a "campfire" I ask the neighbors if they would have any concerns and invite them over for some community watch and suds


----------



## Durant (Aug 21, 2012)

We've had a three year drought in Oklahoma and more than our share of wilfires taking out homes.  The cedar trees cause a lot of problems.  The State has some restrictions that seem to work.  Most people here are pretty careful.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 21, 2012)

We are in the same boat Durant, crazy dry, lost hundreds of homes along the front range this year. A firepit in metro Denver would probably be OK, where one in rural Fort Collins would not be. Hate to say it out loud, but common sense should prevail.


----------

